# KTU (Kennedy terminal ulcer)



## smuckers (Feb 20, 2009)

Does anyone know if their is a dx for Kennedy terminal Ulcer?
Thanks, Deanna Williams CPC


----------



## kmhall (Feb 20, 2009)

*Kennedy Terminal Ulcer*

All my available sources state to code as a pressure ulcer.  707.0X.  Hope this helps.


----------



## smuckers (Feb 23, 2009)

This is what I was thinking also, thanks for all your help.
Deanna


----------

